# What do you guys think?



## bmales11 (Dec 19, 2010)

Alright so I just picked up 2 decent sized gas stations on the same street. What do you guys think as far as prices per push and to sand/salt. He only wants it done when he calls so i try to charge accordingly.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If I plow when he calls, looks like around 150 a push.He'll only call you when there's 6 or more inches on the ground. My offer is 75 a push and it goes into my rotation for plowing.


----------



## bmales11 (Dec 19, 2010)

Exactly what I just charged him this past weekend without salt. If he set up a trigger or something I'd be a little better on price. Thanks for your input


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Don't forget to add on $10 for each fill tank lid riser.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*that's the truth*



coldcoffee;1555995 said:


> Don't forget to add on $10 for each fill tank lid riser.


Certainly add something if you need to plow around the riser. We had a truck hit one a few years ago and it cracked the fill spout under it. Bottom line cost to repair was $1500 and some change.

Gas stations are a pain in the butt in most cases. We got out of the gas station business after our experience. Traditionally they want to call for service and by then it's a pain.

Let it snow.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Wayne Volz;1556653 said:


> Certainly add something if you need to plow around the riser. We had a truck hit one a few years ago and it cracked the fill spout under it. Bottom line cost to repair was $1500 and some change.
> 
> Gas stations are a pain in the butt in most cases. We got out of the gas station business after our experience. Traditionally they want to call for service and by then it's a pain.
> 
> Let it snow.


Agree 100%. Forget about that when he calls BS! That never works out good for you.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Those caps are a PITA for sure. For what its worth backdragging them is a lot easier than trying to plow over top of them.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

The ONLY accounts I'll do per "call" are some driveways. Parking lots I tell them I need a trigger snow depth hopefully 1" or maybe 2".


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

grandview;1555992 said:


> If I plow when he calls, looks like around 150 a push.He'll only call you when there's 6 or more inches on the ground. My offer is 75 a push and it goes into my rotation for plowing.


You can not possibly be serious?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

shovelracer;1561011 said:


> You can not possibly be serious?


As to what? 75 per push per lot? Easy plows.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

And that is exactly what wrong with this industry. At best he'll get maybe 15 plows in, risk thousands in property damage, a cracked blade, some jerk off will back into him and his insurance will pay, and he'll spend at least 6 hours a winter at each location sitting idle waiting for knuckleheads to get out of the way. Please keep those rates over there.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

shovelracer;1561361 said:


> And that is exactly what wrong with this industry. At best he'll get maybe 15 plows in, risk thousands in property damage, a cracked blade, some jerk off will back into him and his insurance will pay, and he'll spend at least 6 hours a winter at each location sitting idle waiting for knuckleheads to get out of the way. Please keep those rates over there.


This sounds more your problems ,not the gas stations ,I've plowed them for years ,quick jobs in and out. If your hitting stuff then your the one not paying attention to what your doing.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok, lets be fair are they 24 hour lots? Around here you can not even get into them during the day. Only real decent time to service is 10pm-5am. For the record we don't touch gas stations. We can make the same amount in a third the time elsewhere.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If they are 24 hrs then they maybe busy and that means most of the mains parts will be bare .All you need to do is the outside of the lots ,then if you want you can do any other cleanup when not so busy.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Gas stations can be good money makers. Depending on trigger amounts and operating hours. As GV said they can very easy accounts to plow.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

peteo1;1556806 said:


> Those caps are a PITA for sure. For what its worth backdragging them is a lot easier than trying to plow over top of them.


Very true!! Only way to plow that area is to backdrag. I have never had one come off that way.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

DJC;1562093 said:


> Very true!! Only way to plow that area is to backdrag. I have never had one come off that way.


Had one come off that way one time and I have no idea how it happened. On the bright side it was easy to spot!


----------

